# Northern Ireland Detailing Bits Forsale



## tim (May 2, 2006)

See the Personal Sales section,

Happy to arrange collection/meet so avoid yourself the postage

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333902

3M Sun Gun
PosiTest DFT Combo
3M Backing Plates
Makita 9227CB 
+ more


----------

